# European Ejuice whats good to vape?



## NeXuS (21/2/19)

Hey guys, 

Recently departed RSA living in Europe now, the big law of the TPD has become a reality the lost memories of 120 ML ejuice.. So now one can look at this in a negative light or a positive one. 

So they did a work around here where you can buy 50 ml E-juice half made, and add the nicotine boosters of your choice, not a fan of DIY but i will adapt not that its complicated, you get the nicotine boosters come in 10 ml bottles to top off your dinner lady bottle shake and then vape.

So i bought some juice this side to test it out, not the best flavor in the world, sounds fantastic tastes like something nasty..Vanilla cake with butter cream and blueberries with glaze from glas basix, not sure if thats the same GLAS i had years ago pound cake, but the bottling is different.

To my big question, what is good to vape here?? i see lists of company, cool thats a PRO and the cons are they all 10 ml bottles and the sheer amount of variety is mental , so a visit to the vape shop is quite entertaining when the people walk in and ask for 10 - 20 bottles of 10ml juices you be like. aahh 120 ml sorted, the struggle is real. Its like they went backwards in time, remember when clearomizers were a thing? Stick mods were cool blue ring , tap 5 times to long, done vaping chuck the top away buy a 5 pack repeat. So some very few people i have seen here have box mods, they do sell them but the Ou tannies like there stokkies and some gents i have seen rocking starter kits, i like my wick n wire thanks ez peezee and tastes good.

My flavor Preferences: Hazeworks Strawberry SCREAM, OONTZ from OPUS. Baked goods, Strawberry etc.. icecreams.. Not too complex

Anything like Dinner lady, seems to be the closest thing to home that i can remember, never tried much of international juices, any help will be admired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/19)

Sorry I can't really advise you @NeXuS 

But wishing you well in your quest
I guess we are spoilt here in SA with a great variety of very good local juices in all sizes!

Perhaps @GerharddP can advise you - I think he is also near your neck of the woods

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

Hi there NeXuS

Other than Dinner Lady, I know of two other British brands.

*Element* 
(those of us in SA who use nic salts know Element very well, as they make the pods for the Aspire Gusto Mini, as well as liquid nic salts. If you can get Element, try their Strawberry Whip - it sounds as though this might fit your flavour profile.

*Momo*
I've tried their Strawberry Milk, which also seems to fit your flavour profile (but for me the flavour was a bit weak) 
and Lemon Drizzle Cake, which was quite nice.

Personally, I think that 10ml bottles are the way to go. At least you can buy just one to try first. If you don't like it, you hven't wasted money on, for example, 120ml.

There's a British guy called @Timwis on our forum and he lives in the UK I think. I suggest that you either PM him for advice / suggestions.
You could also search for all posts, posted by Timwis, because he often reviews juice.

In which country are you living?

By the way, I've still the Pico 75 which I bought from you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

NeXuS

Take a look at this site - it might point you in the right direction.

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/best-e-liquid-brands/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS (22/2/19)

Hooked said:


> Hi there NeXuS
> 
> Other than Dinner Lady, I know of two other British brands.
> 
> ...






@Hooked 

Hey there, 

Hope the Pico is still treating you well  

Im in the Netherlands, i will definitely try out those suggestions hopefully i can find something. Just finished my juice i brought over here so yeah tough times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/2/19)

Havent had many Euro juices. You may enjoy Union Of Vapers Dip and Dunks. They also have a very nice jam flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/19)

NeXuS said:


> @Hooked
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> ...



A change is always good!! When you have a moment, it would be great if you could let us know all about vaping etc in the Netherlands. Here's a link to the thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114

And yes, always happy with the Pico! I bought a Nautilus Mini and I use your Pico for nic salts only. Normal juice I vape in other mods


----------



## RayDeny (22/2/19)

Look at the site Justaddnic , they sell one shots and mix kits, some stellar juice there, Lemon crack, Canoli be one, Das one, Nata and many more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Spyro (22/2/19)

Here you go my good man, let me save you hours of headaches and misery. Cheap cheerful E-juice from manufacturers all over the UK. As far as I know the juice is usually rated by the users.

https://indejuice.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (23/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Havent had many Euro juices. You may enjoy Union Of Vapers Dip and Dunks. They also have a very nice jam flavor.



@CMMACKEM @NeXuS 
I've had Union of Vapers Dip 'n Dunkz - Coffee Cupcakes. Here's my review https://www.ecigssa.co.za/union-of-vapers-juice-reviews.t50300/

And coincidentally I'm vaping their Jammy Buns today! (buns filled with strawberry jam). I quite like it! The strawberry has a pleasant flavour without being sickly sweet and there's a light bakery flavour in the background.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (27/2/19)

NeXuS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Recently departed RSA living in Europe now, the big law of the TPD has become a reality the lost memories of 120 ML ejuice.. So now one can look at this in a negative light or a positive one.
> 
> ...


If I can give you my two cents..the best thing I found was to bypass tue TPD by buying 1000ml of 70/30 and add enough shots to the order to make it 3mg for eg. this is also a hell of a lot cheaper than buying it shot for shot.

Other tip is that all or all most all of the major brands sell their juice flavour in "shake and vape" as its called here in NL. Easy as pie just follow the instructions leave it on the radiator overnight and in the morning just shake and vape...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yas786 (27/2/19)

Seeing as I’m from the uk, have a look at drip hacks. They do one shots and short fills for stupidly cheap prices. 

Some of their juices are coil wreckers but otherwise they aren’t too bad. 

They ship internationally as well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/2/19)

NeXuS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Recently departed RSA living in Europe now, the big law of the TPD has become a reality the lost memories of 120 ML ejuice.. So now one can look at this in a negative light or a positive one.
> 
> ...



Have a look at justaddnic.co.uk

Awesome service and stock some nice and different juices.

Specifically Nata that’s awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

